# New 9620 And 9620t Tractors, The Largest Ever Built By John Deere



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Looks like John Deere is extending out into even larger tractors. Interesting announcement article. 

click here


<img src="http://www.johndeere.com/en_US/newsroom/media/images/2004/releases/farmersandranchers/highresolution/9620_tractor.jpg">


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

now thats some good ole fashioned horse power!eace:


----------

